# semi solid stains for decks



## petras52 (May 28, 2011)

Hi
What's the general opinion of cabot's semi solid deck stains for decks? I've got a customer in kentucky who wants to use it on a pressure treated, 12yr old deck that was previously treated with cabot semi-transparent stain about 5yrs ago..that stain has held up well on the vertical surfaces but the horizontal areas are showing a lot of wear..I usually shy away from the solid stains for decks but am thinking the semi solids will hold up better..any thoughts?..thanks


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

If the deck gets a lot of air flow, it's not close to the ground and there is enough spacing between the boards it is ok(not great). The trick is to NOT over apply. I have found customers see it with the semi-solid and think it needs another coat?? To some it has sort of a primed look. You have to like that look. It's not just a transparent toner that people seem to understand and it's not a solid(at least it is not meant to be). I don't use them a lot on decks. I just did a huge cedar pergola with the cabot's semi-solid. I would try to get the existing off if possible before applying any more on a deck. You will give yourself a better chance of success.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

CliffK said:


> If the deck gets a lot of air flow, it's not close to the ground and there is enough spacing between the boards it is ok(not great). The trick is to NOT over apply. I have found customers see it with the semi-solid and think it needs another coat?? To some it has sort of a primed look. You have to like that look. It's not just a transparent toner that people seem to understand and it's not a solid(at least it is not meant to be). I don't use them a lot on decks. I just did a huge cedar pergola with the cabot's semi-solid. I would try to get the existing off if possible before applying any more on a deck. You will give yourself a better chance of success.


I agree. Double coating semi-solids can give an almost solid look. Id rather see someone go that route over a solid if they can get away with it. The issues and maintenance will be far less than dealing with a failing solid down the road.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

petras52 said:


> Hi
> What's the general opinion of cabot's semi solid deck stains for decks? I've got a customer in kentucky who wants to use it on a pressure treated, 12yr old deck that was previously treated with cabot semi-transparent stain about 5yrs ago..that stain has held up well on the vertical surfaces but the horizontal areas are showing a lot of wear..I usually shy away from the solid stains for decks but am thinking the semi solids will hold up better..any thoughts?..thanks


Semi solids are are great for older decks that need to hide flaws, but are better than solids because they will fade when it fails, not peel. If done correctly (hand brushed is best) and ONLY ONE COAT is applied, AND SNOW IS SHOVELED OFF in the winter with a plastic shovel, you can get around three years before another coat is needed. I have always had good results with Cabot's 1400 series ( the higher voc solids). Make sure when you purchase it at the paint store, that the gallon has around 4 ounces of colorant in it. Too little and you have more transparency, too much, and you are too close to being totally solid.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Flood solid hide stain is great as are many elastomeric deck paints....I can get at least 5 years from Flood in our brutal Canadian climate..Why anyone would choose a semi transparent stain is beyond me..It looks like crap.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> Flood solid hide stain is great as are many elastomeric deck paints....I can get at least 5 years from Flood in our brutal Canadian climate..Why anyone would choose a semi transparent stain is beyond me..It looks like crap.


Really? Most people prefer semi tranparents. Solids he used when the deck is looking shabby beyond reasonable repair...or someone already has solid on their deck.

Nothing beats a deck properly done with a quality semi transparent stain.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I dont think its the product. I use a lot of Arborcoat and have had great results. As for solid stains? Most decks in my area are cedar. Why would you want to hide the natural beauty of the wood?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Heres my view of stains:

Toners are great for new decks but have a shorter lifespan. Semi's are good for lifespan and new and restains, solids are for POS's that need more TLC than the homeowner is willing to pay for.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> Why anyone would choose a semi transparent stain is beyond me..It looks like crap.


 

even when your done it still looks like it needs another coat ..........


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> Flood solid hide stain is great as are many elastomeric deck paints....I can get at least 5 years from Flood in our brutal Canadian climate..Why anyone would choose a semi transparent stain is beyond me..It looks like crap.


Depends on your experience and expertise level.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Arborcoat all the way!! I have had good as good a result as can be expected from a solid stain with the Flood product as well to my surprise. It has that EB in it. But I will not be straying from Arborcoat. If the deck is in bad shape I will prep like hell and then hit with a light coat of quick dry oil primer.


----------

